# SHR - John Shearer (Holdings)



## System (14 March 2014)

John Shearer (Holdings) Limited (SHR) is a manufacturer and distributor of agricultural machinery, mobile bulk handling equipment and industrial steel shelving and storage systems. Other companies within SHR include: Kockums Industries, manufacturers of specialty transport equipment and Brownbuilt, a supplier of steel shelving and storage systems.

http://www.johnshearer.com.au


----------



## System (29 October 2015)

On October 28th, 2015, John Shearer (Holdings) Limited (SHR) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following the successful takeover bid of Arrowcrest Group Pty Ltd.


----------

